# Bull Down! My first elk



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, it finally came together for me last night. I really can't believe how it all unfolded. My first elk, a nice 6x6 taken from 10 yards (treestand) with a Hoyt Alpha Max 35, Easton FMJ arrows and the Grim Reaper. It couldn't have happened any better, truly. As a good friend of mine said,


> "Crazy how you work your butt for that moment and it's over in a split second. Then as you stand there and take it all you think. ****. Now the real work begins."


 Truer words have not been spoken.

I've worked very hard this year and last at bowhunting, to the point of darn near driving my wife and business partner nuts. But they are two of the coolest people I know - understanding and committed to the core for my passion of chasing elk with my bow.

Here's how it all went down:

I had been out in the Uintas all morning and pulled a rookie move and missed a chance at a nice bull when I bumped him and his cows from their beds in the timber, not 10 minutes from the car. So when my buddy Bill called and wanted me to head out for the evening hunt in the extended Wasatch area I wanted to go so bad but the amount of work on my plate, my looming trip to Canada tomorrow (today actually, just landed - hunting Whitetail in a few hours) and the fact my kids and wife haven't seen much of me had me ready to decline...until my wife basically pushed me out the door, camo in hand and said I should really go since Bill doesn't get out to hunt much at all. I love that woman!!

There's an old treestand in this area that I sat in last year for about an hour but lost my patience. Then last week I sat in it and called in a spike, only to have it hold up long enough for it to get too dark to shoot as it walked out broadside at 25 yards. I knew if I tried to shoot and didn't hit good, I'd never find it and that wasn't something worth the risk. So I held off.

So as we climbed up the mountain I told Bill and J that I was going to the top to sit in the treestand. They said something to the effect of "ah man, bad call. You're not going to see anything up there". I had a good feeling about it.

I got settled in and only had an hour of daylight left when I heard an elk thrashing trees about 200 yards out. I cow called and he started coming in...but promptly stopped. Looked at my watch and it was 7:15. I thought, "A lot can happen in 45 min, just relax". I stopped calling as I thought I was spooking him off or something. 7:30 rolled around and nothing. I was starting to doubt. 7:45 and the light was dimming, something had to happen quick. Then it happened. I heard a sound behind me (down hill, the treestand faces uphill) and low and behold he came out of the trees 40 yards below me and started to head uphill. I grabbed my bow, stood up slowly and as he rounded the tree I drew back. He magically stopped exactly uphill from the tree, 10 yards away. I couldn't believe it. I put the 20 pin mid ship and let it fly, striking him squarely in the lungs. The arrow was sticking out about 8" and I later saw that it went in and through both lungs and stopped against a rib bone on the far side. He turned and bolted downhill about 45 yards, stopped, hunched up and rolled 3 times to his final resting point. My first bow down!!




























I offered up a prayer of thanks, did a number of fist pumps and tried not to pitch off the treestand. Climbed down and whistled for my buddy to come over from where he was at and we walked up to find him.

A long night and some heavy trips to the truck ensued but what an amazing hunt and a beautiful animal I was blessed to harvest.

I just wanted to say thanks for all the advice, stories, encouragement etc that I've seen here since taking up bow hunting last year. I really do enjoy being a part of this forum.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice bull. Congrats.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I've worked very hard this year and last at bowhunting, to the point of darn near driving my wife and business partner nuts. But they are two of the coolest people I know - understanding and committed to the core for my passion of chasing elk with my bow.


This part resonated with me. I don't think one could hunt elk without a network of support. Congratulations and thank you for sharing your story and for your efforts to keep the forum alive and interesting.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Great job and story!

Am I reading this right,,,Is this a general season bull?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Love the story and what a job! Way to go and thanks much for posting!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

way to get it done on the open bull unit!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Great job!! I'm still looking for number 1 myself!! I agree this forum is a life saver!! The guys on here are the most decent group I've seen. They will offer to take you hunting, give you hot spots and explain a lot of what to them seems like basic stuff!! I have learned probably 15 years worth of knowledge in only 2 years from the guys on here!!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

That is an awesome open unit bull!


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Great bull, congratulations!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

very cool! congrats!!!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## fivexfive (Aug 21, 2010)

congratulations on a fine first bull! Hope that is the first of many more for you.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

That is a wonderful story! Congrats and way to get it done right! Super deal!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> Great job and story!
> 
> Am I reading this right,,,Is this a general season bull?


Yep, general season bull from the Wasatch Extended Archery area near Parleys (that's all I'm sayin' :mrgreen: )


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job man... thats a fantastic bull!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

WAY TO GO KENDALL! GREAT bull! Hopefully I can get in there and get it done just like you did. Once again...Congrats!!!!


----------



## ChubbyTuna (Feb 21, 2010)

Dude, sweet bull. You definetley deserve it.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Joe! Had I known three weeks ago when we hunted that both of us would have nice bulls on the ground and in the freezer I may not have believed it (for my part at least!). Feeling very fortunate and happy about how things turned out.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Great job on your first elk. Good to see all the success.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice bull great story.


----------



## ChubbyTuna (Feb 21, 2010)

No kidding huh. How's the whitetail hunt coming?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bull


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I just heard back from the taxi that my bull went 303. I was actually surprised by that, but given it's my first elk I'm not familiar with measuring. Still doesn't change how stoked I am about taking a nice bull like that.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice job Kendall. That's cool a 300" bull on the first go round!!! Can't say it was anywhere near that soon for me 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome bull, congrats! Nice smile too.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

11th hour takedown! Awesome bull and story. Good luck on the whitetail hunt.


----------



## Rivertonhoyt (Nov 15, 2010)

Awesome Bull.... Congrats


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

That is a great story, and as a new bow hunter also it's good to hear stories like that so i don't get to frustrated. That is one beautiful Elk. Congratz!


----------

